# كتب قيمة عن ال gsm



## eng.maem (2 أغسطس 2010)

هذه تجميعة للكتب العالمية الخاصة بتكنولوجيا ال GSM
و اتمني ان تحوذ علي اعجابكم 

http://www.mediafire.com/?7w8ezbamk5lfbyp


----------



## eng.maem (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لمن مر دون كلمه شكر واحدة تحفزني علي بذل المزيد


----------



## ًwimax (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## golden hunter (4 أغسطس 2010)

ما تزعلش يا ااااااااااااااااااا عم شكرا على مجهوووووووووودك يا معلم


----------



## bmcaro (5 أغسطس 2010)

thax ya maw


----------



## Eng.Qahtani (7 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود الطيب , بصراحة اطلعت على محتوى الكتب وما يميزها هو الحرص على المفهوم الاساسي

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.maem (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للزملاء علي التحفيز و ان شاء الله القادم افضل


----------



## 52695 (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mina anwer (10 أغسطس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## faditelecom1 (14 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا طيب وما تزعل انت هدفك نشر العلم والجزاء من الله .... ولكن هل جزاء الأحسان الا الأحسان يا طيب


----------



## Pumpush (18 أغسطس 2010)

MMerci buku


----------



## بطاوى (20 أغسطس 2010)

مرحبا لو سمحتو انا عاز شرح متلاب 2 عربي


----------



## mas89 (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير:77::77:


----------



## عباس الخالدي (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العسافي (23 أغسطس 2010)

يسلمو اخي العزيز 
مشكور


----------



## eng.abu omar (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohammed90 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## صادق ناصر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششكور وما قصرت


----------



## صادق ناصر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## باسطة (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------

